
Make Google Search Real-Time With This URL Hack - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/make_google_search_real-time_with_this_url_hack.php
======
NathanKP
A related article describes Google's plans with regard to realtime searches.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/larry_page_on_real_time...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/larry_page_on_real_time_google_we_have_to_do_it.php)

Everything is going realtime. It makes me wonder what the effects on quality
will be.

~~~
pyre
Well, as long as there is an option... maybe it won't be _so_ bad.

------
human_v2
We're approaching the point where the amount of time between one person
knowing something and everyone knowing it is approaching zero. What do you
think it'd be like to exist as part of a collective consciousness like that?
When do I get my bio-port ??

~~~
pyre
So as soon as one person 'knows' that the moon-landing was faked we all do?
I'll decline on that bio-port unless it's _just_ an interface to my computer
(i.e. limited access to my nervous system), and not some borg collective
device.

